# A cure for "Cabin Fever"



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

When Martha says "Let's ride"' well, we ride!

A little warm up before the good stuff.










Then, things get a little sporty. Martha in excellent form.










Here comes the pack in hot pursuit.










They told me they were sun bathing, sounds like one of my lines. This just a few miles after lunch.










Martha gives her Quad a rinse.










The pack is running a little tighter now, dinner is just a few miles away.










Pizza anyone?










Man, that felt good!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks like you had a great time. Nice shots too!

That's some pretty country, do you mind my asking where it is, aside from "almost heaven"? LOL!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

JanS said:


> That's some pretty country, do you mind my asking where it is, aside from "almost heaven"?


No problem, it's southern West Virginia. We bounced around a few counties, Mercer, McDowell, Wyoming, and Raleigh. And it is, "Almost Heaven".


----------



## dthb4438 (May 2, 2007)

That looks totaly awesome!! I would love to have a pack like that to ride around with. I have had a Honda Rubicon for a couple of years now and all I really use it for is to plow snow every winter off my long driveway. Too bad you guys live so far away. Rats!


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

dthb4438 said:


> Too bad you guys live so far away.


Well, if you ever get this way and bring the quad, you get a free guided tour.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

We did a huge "pack run" in Orlando a few years ago and that was a blast too. It was sponsored by Polaris and they brought 2 semi trailers of ATV's from Minnesota, just to give you an idea of how many people were riding.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

JanS said:


> We did a huge "pack run" in Orlando


That had to be a load of fun.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Riding your ATV/ dirt bike up to your local pizza joint! Now this is awesome!



intothenew said:


>


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Travis.808 said:


> Riding your ATV/ dirt bike up to your local pizza joint! Now this is awesome!


The laws here are fairly lax on what you can do. You can run up to 10 miles of pavement at a time legally. With that said, you can get almost anywhere in the state on an ATV.


----------

